# Bible Museum



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 28, 2008)

If anybody is in the Houston neighborhood, HBU has a Bible museum that is supposedly pretty awesome. 

HBU - About the Museum


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 28, 2008)

I hear they have quite a nice display in Orlando ... I mean the Holy Land.


----------

